# Milanetti RR



## kelllerkind (3. Oktober 2011)

*                                                                                                                       Milanetti Rennrad*

 Zu ersteigern gibt es hier ein schönes, super gepflegtes Rennrad von Milanetti.

​ Italienischer Klassiker

​ Würde auch gegen eine Hope Mini oder V2 Scheibenbremsanlage, silbern oder Fox 32 Talas (mind. 120mm Federweg) silberfarbig tauschen. Das Rad steht in München und kann besichtigt werden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200658493917?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
​


----------

